# Here at WKORV 2010!



## Denise L (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello and happy Spring Break to all,

We are enjoying the lovely Westin again for the 8th time.  I noticed the refurbishments in Bldg 2 right away (well, it's been three years since we have stayed in this building).  Curtains, carpets, couch, coffee table, sitting chair in living room, throw pillows, re-upholstered dining room chairs, TVs, cabinet for TVs...all are different since we were last in this building.  Lovely!

Palm trees are taller, landscaping is more lush, whales are still spouting out there...

This place always feels like home  .  Check-in was smooth, staff has been helpful.  Maintenance fixed our disposal (quarter, penny and plastic cap in it) and a closet door off its track.

All is well so far.


----------



## readyalready (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm sorry that I didn't realize you were going to be there so soon, I would have left you our sand toys and unopened non perishables.  

Have a great visit, hope the wind has calmed down for you.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 5, 2010)

A little more than 2 months before we go!! I'm getting more excited by the day.  I love Maui.


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 5, 2010)

*KORV*

Have a wonderful time......It always feels like home to me too......

Aloha


----------



## Pedro (Apr 5, 2010)

Enjoy Maui Denise! Were you able to get a room with a good view?

We'll be there mid June. Can't wait!


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 5, 2010)

*What Maui dates?*



LisaRex said:


> A little more than 2 months before we go!! I'm getting more excited by the day.  I love Maui.



LisaRex:  Are you there as late as June 28?  We arrive at The Whaler then and would love to meet you.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 5, 2010)

readyalready said:


> I'm sorry that I didn't realize you were going to be there so soon, I would have left you our sand toys and unopened non perishables.
> 
> Have a great visit, hope the wind has calmed down for you.



No worries. We contributed to the local economy by buying a bunch of stuff that we will leave...and DH left some dive/snorkel gear at home, so we had to rebuy that at the Maui Dive Shop. 

Still windy, slightly less rainy, sunny.  Great visibility on the reef!


----------



## Denise L (Apr 5, 2010)

Pedro said:


> Enjoy Maui Denise! Were you able to get a room with a good view?
> 
> We'll be there mid June. Can't wait!



Yes, we are in a nice villa with a lovely view  .  June will be here quickly, then we will be off somewhere in a RV...nice to enjoy the Heavenly Bed while I can!


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 5, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> LisaRex:  Are you there as late as June 28?  We arrive at The Whaler then and would love to meet you.



We'll miss each other by 2 days!  We're going to Big Island from 6/16-6/19 and then Maui from 6/19-6/26.  Bummer because I'd love to meet you, too!


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 5, 2010)

We'll be there Jul 3rd to 17th -- anyone going to be around then?


----------



## Negma (Apr 5, 2010)

we will be there June 26 to July 10 !


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 5, 2010)

Enjoy your trip Denise......


----------



## readyalready (Apr 5, 2010)

Denise L said:


> No worries. We contributed to the local economy by buying a bunch of stuff that we will leave...and DH left some dive/snorkel gear at home, so we had to rebuy that at the Maui Dive Shop.
> 
> Still windy, slightly less rainy, sunny.  Great visibility on the reef!



My brother will be at the Marriott Saturday, if you can't find a donee.

I'm embarassed to say I didn't snorkel once, I claim solidarity with my injured child, but it was really laziness.

On Tuesdays and Wednesdays the new Cane & Taro had half off all food from 5-6pm, people lined up by 4:45.  It was decent, not worth full price IMO.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 5, 2010)

We are so jealous!  Wish we could have been there with you.  I hope the wind dies down and the whales stay around.  

By the way, you missed the rocking and rolling is So Cal yesterday afternoon.  7.2 in Mexicali.     Look out for the tsunamis!  (Just kidding -- too inland for that to be a danger this time).  Get lots of R and R for me too please!

Katherine


----------



## clsmit (Apr 5, 2010)

Denise L -- Have fun for us, too! We won't be there until next year (at least that's the plan). We'll be in Orlando for New Year's -- will you be down there then this year? (Or anyone else?)


----------



## Denise L (Apr 6, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> Enjoy your trip Denise......



Thanks, Pat  

The wind has died down and the water is flat today.  I can see whales out there playing from the lanai.  We got a lot of sun yesterday, so today we might go into town and hit the beach later in the day.  It is looking like a fabulous day!  Now to figure out where to eat dinner...we barbecued last night, and had spaghetti the night before.   I don't want to cook tonight!


----------



## Denise L (Apr 6, 2010)

SDKath said:


> We are so jealous!  Wish we could have been there with you.  I hope the wind dies down and the whales stay around.
> 
> By the way, you missed the rocking and rolling is So Cal yesterday afternoon.  7.2 in Mexicali.     Look out for the tsunamis!  (Just kidding -- too inland for that to be a danger this time).  Get lots of R and R for me too please!
> 
> Katherine



Hey Kath,

We must get here at the same time some year.  The kids would have a blast playing together!  Plus we could go out for some sushi...

All the fierce winds seem to be gone today.  It is lovely.  Whales are splashing and spouting all over the place.

I read about the earthquake!  I hope nothing was broken in your house!


----------



## SDKath (Apr 6, 2010)

No damage in my house, thankfully.  I am thinking of hopping on a plane to join you guys this weekend.  Want some company?     I could use a quick getaway.

I am glad to hear that the villas have been remodeled.  Can you post some pix by any chance?

Wish I could be in Hawaii right now instead of typing this at my desk at work.   

K


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 6, 2010)

*We're in Maui*



YYJMSP said:


> We'll be there Jul 3rd to 17th -- anyone going to be around then?



We are at The Whaler in Kaanapali (near Whaler Village) from June 28-July 9 then off to Big Island from July 9-16.

Would love to get together -- last August we stayed in Victoria and Vancouver and loved the area!  Let us know!   Bruce and Cathy


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 6, 2010)

*Were you at Westin Mission Hills in March?*



YYJMSP said:


> We'll be there Jul 3rd to 17th -- anyone going to be around then?



Hey, I just looked at your 'name'.  Were you and us conversing via email while at Westin Mission Hills in March?


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 6, 2010)

*Maybe a TUG Convention?*



Negma said:


> we will be there June 26 to July 10 !



Looks like a few of us in the same general area at the same time.  Anyone want to see the inside of The Whaler oceanfront unit???  We have a great view of Lanai and Molokai from our wrap-around lanai, eighth floor.

Let us know.


----------



## fasha39 (Apr 6, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Now to figure out where to eat dinner...we barbecued last night, and had spaghetti the night before.   I don't want to cook tonight!



You should try Dukes, it's just past WKORV-N in the Honua Kai complex.  It's family friendly, great food and right on the beach, we were there last week it's a decent place.


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 6, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Hey, I just looked at your 'name'.  Were you and us conversing via email while at Westin Mission Hills in March?



Yup, that's correct.

We should meet up this time, as it looks like we have a few days overlap...

So, where are we going for Christmas vacation?


----------



## Denise L (Apr 7, 2010)

SDKath said:


> No damage in my house, thankfully.  I am thinking of hopping on a plane to join you guys this weekend.  Want some company?     I could use a quick getaway.
> 
> I am glad to hear that the villas have been remodeled.  Can you post some pix by any chance?
> 
> ...



Sure, come on over.  Kyle has a croupy cough, but after a trip to a doctor today, I am sure he will be fine with some meds.  He needs a steroid, oraped?

I haven't taken any photos of the interior...I haven't taken a lot of photos outside either.  But if I do, and if I am in the Internet long enough to post, I will.  Otherwise, it will have to wait until I get home.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 7, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> We'll be there Jul 3rd to 17th -- anyone going to be around then?





Negma said:


> we will be there June 26 to July 10 !



Our "small herd" will be staying at WKORV July 10-17. We are staying at the Sheraton Resort on the 9th, but will try to add the 9th on to our reservation. 

Would love to meet some fellow Tuggers.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 7, 2010)

clsmit said:


> Denise L -- Have fun for us, too! We won't be there until next year (at least that's the plan). We'll be in Orlando for New Year's -- will you be down there then this year? (Or anyone else?)



We will also be in Orlando for New Years...again.


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 7, 2010)

*Maui get-together in July?*

Sounds like a fair number of people will be on Maui at the beginning of July.  Do we want to organize an actual get-together?


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 7, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> Sounds like a fair number of people will be on Maui at the beginning of July.  Do we want to organize an actual get-together?



Well....Most nights you will find us grilling down by the pool. On our resort days, we will be renting a cabana at the pool. July 10th we are heading to the top of the volcano to watch the sunrise.....best to take advantage of the time-zone mix up.


----------



## clsmit (Apr 7, 2010)

tomandrobin said:


> We will also be in Orlando for New Years...again.



Where will you be staying? I need to make our reservation at SVV or SVR later this month (8 month mark). Hope we can get together! It would be great to meet you.

And SDKath -- see you soon, too! No going to Hawaii when I'm coming to San Diego! And please no aftershocks, either!


----------



## SDKath (Apr 7, 2010)

Just had another aftershock!  We are averaging 3 a day.  SIGH.  They are getting smaller though (4.5 this time).  

I'll try to get rid of them for you by the time you come visit San Diego.  

On the bright side, it was 80 and sunny here today.

Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Apr 7, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Sure, come on over.  Kyle has a croupy cough, but after a trip to a doctor today, I am sure he will be fine with some meds.  He needs a steroid, oraped?
> 
> I haven't taken any photos of the interior...I haven't taken a lot of photos outside either.  But if I do, and if I am in the Internet long enough to post, I will.  Otherwise, it will have to wait until I get home.



Just got your message!  I am sorry I missed your call.  I was working and didn't pick up messages till just now.  I hope Kyle is better and that you got him on the right meds.  And I hope Em doesn't catch his cough!

Are you guys making lots of margaritas in the blender?  That's what the doctor recommends.  

Katherine


----------



## Denise L (Apr 7, 2010)

SDKath said:


> Just got your message!  I am sorry I missed your call.  I was working and didn't pick up messages till just now.  I hope Kyle is better and that you got him on the right meds.  And I hope Em doesn't catch his cough!
> 
> Are you guys making lots of margaritas in the blender?  That's what the doctor recommends.
> 
> Katherine



I must confess I am terribly behind in my margarita making  .  This is so unlike me, I am sure it is contributing to my not feeling quite relaxed yet.  We are trying dinner at Kimo's tonight, and considering that we have not taken the kids out to dinner in a few years, this could be very interesting  .


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 8, 2010)

clsmit said:


> Where will you be staying? I need to make our reservation at SVV or SVR later this month (8 month mark). Hope we can get together! It would be great to meet you.
> 
> And SDKath -- see you soon, too! No going to Hawaii when I'm coming to San Diego! And please no aftershocks, either!



We have rooms at Bay Lake Tower, next to Magic Kingdom.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 9, 2010)

Denise L said:


> I must confess I am terribly behind in my margarita making  .  This is so unlike me, I am sure it is contributing to my not feeling quite relaxed yet.  We are trying dinner at Kimo's tonight, and considering that we have not taken the kids out to dinner in a few years, this could be very interesting  .


You will enjoy Kimo's Denise and with the children too.  We had something very special happen to us when we were there last week.

Are you still seeing many whales?  We are and turtles too but turtles mainly around sunset.  We will see you next week.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 10, 2010)

tomandrobin said:


> Our "small herd" will be staying at WKORV July 10-17. We are staying at the Sheraton Resort on the 9th, but will try to add the 9th on to our reservation.
> 
> Would love to meet some fellow Tuggers.


We'll be in Maui from the 9th throught the 19th of June.  The first 3 nights we'll stay at the Westin Maui and the last week at WKORV.  We met several tuggers at WKORV last year - hopefully we can do the same this time.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 10, 2010)

*Switching villas*

Well, today ends our first week and it looks as if we will have to pack up, check out, and move to another villa  .  Homeless for the day.  My son's croupy cough is slowly getting better, but now I feel like I am getting a cold.

Oh well.  Great weather lately.  Wind picking up last night, so not sure if that is a storm or just trade winds.

Aloha!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 10, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Well, today ends our first week and it looks as if we will have to pack up, check out, and move to another villa  .  Homeless for the day.  My son's croupy cough is slowly getting better, but now I feel like I am getting a cold.
> 
> Oh well.  Great weather lately.  Wind picking up last night, so not sure if that is a storm or just trade winds.
> 
> Aloha!



Do they usually make you move when you stay two weeks?  We will also be there two weeks.  I guess it's easier to clean the unit without people in it.  

I hope they have a place for refrigerator items.  They always do that at the Wyndhams on Kauai, but maybe not all resorts do it for you.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Do they usually make you move when you stay two weeks?  We will also be there two weeks.  I guess it's easier to clean the unit without people in it.
> 
> I hope they have a place for refrigerator items.  They always do that at the Wyndhams on Kauai, but maybe not all resorts do it for you.



Cindy - if you own a 2 bdm. lock-off, once side is a studio and one side is a 1 bdm., so to use the 2 weeks consecutively, you have to change units.  They have an ice chest type thing to pack your refrigerated goods in.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 10, 2010)

clsmit said:


> Where will you be staying? I need to make our reservation at SVV or SVR later this month (8 month mark). Hope we can get together! It would be great to meet you.
> 
> And SDKath -- see you soon, too! No going to Hawaii when I'm coming to San Diego! And please no aftershocks, either!



when will you be in San Diego? we will be there 4/23-5/1.

going to be at SVV 12/27-12/30


----------



## clsmit (Apr 10, 2010)

pointsjunkie said:


> when will you be in San Diego? we will be there 4/23-5/1.
> 
> going to be at SVV 12/27-12/30



I will be at the Four Seasons Aviara for a conference the 25th-27th. SDKath and I are planning on getting together around lunchtime when I get in on the 25th. If you're available maybe you could join us. Anyone else around?

And we'll be at SVV or SVR Dec 25th - 31st.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 10, 2010)

There seems to be a LOT of west coast meetings in the next few weeks!

Kath, I will be back in Carlsbad in Sept 2011 - mark it on your calendar


----------



## Denise L (Apr 10, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Do they usually make you move when you stay two weeks?  We will also be there two weeks.  I guess it's easier to clean the unit without people in it.
> 
> I hope they have a place for refrigerator items.  They always do that at the Wyndhams on Kauai, but maybe not all resorts do it for you.



Whether you have to move or not is hit or miss.  Last year, we lucked out and didn't have to move.  This year, not so fortunate.  We started packing at 9 and then I was done unpacking in the new villa by maybe 3:30?  We did a little bit of shopping and eating in the interim, and because we pre-checked in when we checked out, our room was ready by about 1:00 pm.

They have bins that they will bring up, and they will pack your food items and place them in bins.  Then when you get your new villa assignment, they deliver everything to your villa.  

We went from 5th floor South facing to 6th floor North facing, Bldg. 2.  We haven't had this view since 2003, when we got to see a brush fire (the WKORV-N was not built then).


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Denise -- You're smart to stretch your stay into two weeks.  I just checked our FF tickets that I booked 11 months in advance and Delta had changed us to 19-hour flights -- yuck!!!  I called Continental (that's who I originally booked through before the Continental/Delta ugly divorce) and they were able to find better alternatives -- but still, it's going to take us about the same amount of time to get from Florida to Hawaii as it did to get from NY to Bejing!  I keep saying this is my one and only trip (I know ... I know ... I've read the threads of people who say this and then end up going back every year), but I just can't see it when I can get to the Caribbean in 4 hours or less.

Have a great second week!


----------



## clsmit (Apr 11, 2010)

*Kimos*

DeniseL -- How did you like Kimos? We're planning on being in Maui for our spring break next year and always look for new places to eat.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 11, 2010)

clsmit said:


> DeniseL -- How did you like Kimos? We're planning on being in Maui for our spring break next year and always look for new places to eat.



I liked Kimo's  .  We haven't eaten there in years, and this was the first time with kids.  It is great if you can get a table near the water, otherwise it is a bit  more crowded and stuffy.  We had to wait an hour before the dinner arrived, so I would say that we had not-so-great service.  But we survived a dinner out with our kids, so I would say it was a success.

We have also eaten at Hula Grill (lunch) and Aloha Mixed Plate (lunch and take-out), and Maui Tacos (lunch take-out).  That is the most we have eaten out with our kids EVER  .


----------



## dr.debs (Apr 11, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> We'll miss each other by 2 days!  We're going to Big Island from 6/16-6/19 and then Maui from 6/19-6/26.  Bummer because I'd love to meet you, too!



Wow Lisa-Back again!  I can see why you like it. I would love to go back soon.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 11, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> Denise -- You're smart to stretch your stay into two weeks.  I just checked our FF tickets that I booked 11 months in advance and Delta had changed us to 19-hour flights -- yuck!!!  I called Continental (that's who I originally booked through before the Continental/Delta ugly divorce) and they were able to find better alternatives -- but still, it's going to take us about the same amount of time to get from Florida to Hawaii as it did to get from NY to Bejing!  I keep saying this is my one and only trip (I know ... I know ... I've read the threads of people who say this and then end up going back every year), but I just can't see it when I can get to the Caribbean in 4 hours or less.
> 
> Have a great second week!



If I could get to the Caribbean in four hours, I would go there, too .  We go to Maui every year because the flight is about 5 hours one way, and slightly less the other direction.  We took a direct flight out of San Francisco, so were here by 11:30 and checked in by 1:30 pm.  No complaints about that.

We came two weeks last year, and two weeks this year.  Sadly, I probably can't justify the time any more, since my DH doesn't have a lot of vacation and wants to do the RV thing for two weeks every summer.  So this may be the last two week trip here  .  I would love to come here by myself some year!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Denise L said:


> If I could get to the Caribbean in four hours, I would go there, too .  We go to Maui every year because the flight is about 5 hours one way, and slightly less the other direction.  We took a direct flight out of San Francisco, so were here by 11:30 and checked in by 1:30 pm.  No complaints about that.
> 
> We came two weeks last year, and two weeks this year.  Sadly, I probably can't justify the time any more, since my DH doesn't have a lot of vacation and wants to do the RV thing for two weeks every summer.  So this may be the last two week trip here  .  I would love to come here by myself some year!


  Sounds like you are having a great trip!  I like your thinking on a trip by yourself.  I'd love that!  LOL..


----------



## gregb (Apr 11, 2010)

Take the shuttle to Whaler's Village and try the early bird special at Leilani's.  I believe you have to be seated before 6:00pm to get it, but you can get a great steak for a very reasonable price.  We always make at least one stop there to watch the sunset.

BTW, Leilani's, Duke's, Hula Grill, and Kimo's are all run by the same group.  All have good food at reasonable (for Hawaii) prices.

Greg


----------



## Denise L (Apr 11, 2010)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Sounds like you are having a great trip!  I like your thinking on a trip by yourself.  I'd love that!  LOL..



A trip by myself...only a dream!

Windy here on the North side.  Really windy.  Lots of noise from the Pirate Pool, but otherwise, great view!


----------



## osman (Apr 12, 2010)

gregb said:


> Take the shuttle to Whaler's Village and try the early bird special at Leilani's.  I believe you have to be seated before 6:00pm to get it, but you can get a great steak for a very reasonable price.  We always make at least one stop there to watch the sunset.



If early bird specials are your thing, I highly recommend Cane and Taro, which is across from Leilani's. On Wednesdays you get 50% off on most food items. They start seating at 5pm. The line starts about 4:30. The sushi is pretty good. The sliders, frings, and vegan salad are excellent.

--Osman


----------



## gregb (Apr 12, 2010)

osman said:


> If early bird specials are your thing, I highly recommend Cane and Taro, which is across from Leilani's. On Wednesdays you get 50% off on most food items. They start seating at 5pm. The line starts about 4:30. The sushi is pretty good. The sliders, frings, and vegan salad are excellent.
> 
> --Osman



I preferred it when it was the Rusty Harpoon.  They had good breakfasts for a reasonable price.  When I looked at their menu, it seemed a little pricey to me.  Especially since the Hula Grill does very good fish, for less.

Greg


----------



## SDKath (Apr 12, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> There seems to be a LOT of west coast meetings in the next few weeks!
> 
> Kath, I will be back in Carlsbad in Sept 2011 - mark it on your calendar



   Got it!


----------



## Denise L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Some photos*

Here are some photos:

View from 6th Floor, North facing villa:






New couch, pillows, chair, curtains, coffee table replacement ottoman-like things in living room:











New bedroom curtains, TV, dresser:


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the tropical prints!  As I recall - they were more neutral before?


----------



## Denise L (Apr 14, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I like the tropical prints!  As I recall - they were more neutral before?



Absolutely!  I love the tropical prints, too  .  Definitely an improvement.  Oh, there is a new print on the dining room chairs too...you can see part of it in the right side of the second photo, underneath the red backpack.

It is hard to take photos before anyone enters the room and starts putting things down!


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the pics.....July can not come soon enough!!!!  :whoopie:


----------



## Denise L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Bungee cords*

Windy today!  I have to pack bungee cords next year to secure the towels to the lounge chairs!


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 14, 2010)

clsmit said:


> I will be at the Four Seasons Aviara for a conference the 25th-27th. SDKath and I are planning on getting together around lunchtime when I get in on the 25th. If you're available maybe you could join us. Anyone else around?
> 
> And we'll be at SVV or SVR Dec 25th - 31st.



that great, we are staying at the same place. we will be going to Katherines' on the 25th.


----------



## steve1000 (Apr 14, 2010)

pointsjunkie said:


> that great, we are staying at the same place. we will be going to Katherines' on the 25th.





clsmit said:


> I will be at the Four Seasons Aviara for a conference the 25th-27th. SDKath and I are planning on getting together around lunchtime when I get in on the 25th. If you're available maybe you could join us. Anyone else around?
> 
> 
> Sorry - don't mean to hijack this thread - my wife, SIL and I will also be at FSA from 4/25 - 5/2 - but won't be arriving until later in the afternoon (so that day probably wouldn't work). Would enjoy meeting you at some point during our stay and comparing timeshare and travel experiences. We had the pleasure of meeting SDKath on an earlier visit to SD a couple of years ago


----------



## SDKath (Apr 15, 2010)

Steve, come join us on the 25th at noon (your family is welcome).  It's turning out to be a great group.  PM me if you are interested and I can give you directions.  We'd love to see you again!    If the weather is nice, we'll fire up the spa too.

Denise: great pix!  I love the curtains and the seat with the palm tree.  Finally the room has that Hawaiian flavor.  Thanks for posting.  Are you sure you don't want to fly down to San Dee for the party on the 25th?????  

Katherine


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Great pictures, Denise.  I love the colors they picked out.  I can't wait for our visit in November!  Tina


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 15, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Here are some photos:
> 
> View from 6th Floor, North facing villa:


What a lovely view, Denise.  It makes a vacation so special if you can sit on your balcony (lanai) and have your coffee early in the morning and watch the ocean too.  Do you have time for that with the kids?  I hope so.  

The meeting was nice with the TUGgers yesterday at a beautiful spot.  I can't believe how cool and windy the weather is as I walked around with a coat on tonight but we still saw some whales.  

I hope that you can manage coming back for two weeks rather than one.  We are in our fourth week now and would still love to stay longer .


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 15, 2010)

Opportunities for places to stay are out there, Emmy.  You might as well stay longer.


----------



## clsmit (Apr 15, 2010)

steve1000 said:


> clsmit said:
> 
> 
> > I will be at the Four Seasons Aviara for a conference the 25th-27th. SDKath and I are planning on getting together around lunchtime when I get in on the 25th. If you're available maybe you could join us. Anyone else around?
> ...


----------



## SDKath (Apr 15, 2010)

iconnections said:


> What a lovely view, Denise.  It makes a vacation so special if you can sit on your balcony (lanai) and have your coffee early in the morning and watch the ocean too.  Do you have time for that with the kids?  I hope so.
> 
> The meeting was nice with the TUGgers yesterday at a beautiful spot.  I can't believe how cool and windy the weather is as I walked around with a coat on tonight but we still saw some whales.
> 
> I hope that you can manage coming back for two weeks rather than one.  We are in our fourth week now and would still love to stay longer .



FOUR WEEKS???  WOW!  Take me with you next time, please!!


----------



## Denise L (Apr 15, 2010)

*The reef at WKORV*

Well, we are winding down our annual stay at the Westin Ka'anapali.  Temperatures seem below normal today...it is quite cool and folks are bundled up in towels or in their villas.

Everything has been really wonderful here, but I have to comment on the reef, which I would say has been severely damaged.  Not having all the facts, I will take a guess and say that the reef has been damaged by the many novice snorkelers who walk into the water, thinking that they will step into sand.  Now it is rocks, as the guests are calling it (watch out for the rocks, this is rocky, ouch, a rock), or really, dead coral.  I have seen many people standing on what used to be beautiful coral fingers.  It is now dead and barren for many feet out.  Even the turtles that we have seen every year seem to have moved on to the less trampled reef further to the left and right of the resort.  We have seen less reef fish, and lots of washed up pieces of broken off coral.

My DH and I have been coming to Maui for 20 years.  I was PADI certified off of Airport Beach (the beach next to WKORV), and the reef was full of life and colorful at that time.  It is sad for us to think of all the sea organisms that are gone.  Airport Beach has become a busy, well-landscaped park with a paved lot and showers.

Perhaps the resort should give lessons in snorkeling or something?   Teach folks how to enter the water, how to keep their fins up, how to glide past a cluster of coral, versus kicking and standing on it.  Or perhaps they should mark or suggest an area of entry.  I can only imagine what will happen when and if WKORV-FN opens up, then that part of the reef will be killed, also.

This is the first time in 20 years that I have not seen a sea turtle.  

I have seen a lot of whales in the distance, and today, there was one actually quite close to the buoys.  I could see it swimming around.


----------



## gregb (Apr 15, 2010)

The bouy's are put out by the University of Hawaii, I think, to study the reef and try to determine what is causing it to deteriorate.  They showed up in early February when we were there.  Asked around and no one knew what they were.  As we snorkeled by them one day, we say tags on the saying they were property of University of Hawaii.  

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2010)

That is so sad about the reef and turtles.     I often advise people not to stand on the coral when I'm snorkeling, but of course, they are already standing on it when I advise them that they are killing a living thing!  I usually just get a dumb look in return!  Or a response I have heard several times is, "Oh, she can't swim, so she has to stand on it!"  If you can't swim GET OUT OF THE OCEAN!

[rant over]


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2010)

PAHIO, when it was PAHIO and not Wyndham, gave an hour's lecture that they strongly advised to attend, and it was all about coral and keeping it from getting trampled and killed.  

We took that class every year, but the larger developers, like Wyn and Westin, don't seem to care one bit about the damage their guests are doing to ocean life.  I think it's more than sad, it's criminal.


----------



## nodge (Apr 16, 2010)

Denise L said:


> . . .I have to comment on the reef, which I would say has been severely damaged.



I wonder if sedimentary runoff from abandoned construction messes like this one will adversely affect coral?  Oh wait.  According to google . . . . yep.

-nodge


----------



## J&JFamily (Apr 16, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> PAHIO, when it was PAHIO and not Wyndham, gave an hour's lecture that they strongly advised to attend, and it was all about coral and keeping it from getting trampled and killed.
> 
> We took that class every year, but the larger developers, like Wyn and Westin, don't seem to care one bit about the damage their guests are doing to ocean life.  I think it's more than sad, it's criminal.



While I agree that the hotel/resort developers should take some responsibility for the damage, I also think that we have to hold individuals (and especially parents) responsible for their own behavior and the behavior of their children.  I am in no way bashing families for taking their children to locations such as Ka'anapali, especially since my wife and I have taken our children with us on most vacations/trips we have taken since their birth.  However, parents need to be responsible and recognize that taking young children, or even older children who are not strong swimmers, out to the reefs is damaging to the sea life as well as potentially dangerous to their children.  

My son is very athletic and a very strong swimmer.  Despite this fact, we did not allow him to go out to the reefs until last year, when he was 8 years old.  My daughter, who is similarly very athletic and a good swimmer but is two years younger, has never gone out to the reefs because we don't feel that she can control her swimming well enough to keep herself and the coral safe.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 16, 2010)

J&JFamily said:


> While I agree that the hotel/resort developers should take some responsibility for the damage, I also think that we have to hold individuals (and especially parents) responsible for their own behavior and the behavior of their children.



It's actually the adults who I see standing on the reef and flailing around in the surf near where the coral fingers used to be.

Oh well  .

We had a nice, casual dinner out at Cool Cat Cafe.  Burgers, sandwiches, fries, etc.  I had the Hula Chicken sandwich and DH had the Luna Burger.  Kids had chicken fingers and a cheeseburger.  We ordered a side of Frings (fries and onion rings).

We also went into the Honolulu Cookie Company to sample cookies.  They have tons of samples!  My sister wanted me to bring her some cookies, so I went in and asked for the cookies shaped like pineapples.  Apparently, all the cookies are shaped like pineapples  .


----------



## Denise L (Apr 16, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> That is so sad about the reef and turtles.     I often advise people not to stand on the coral when I'm snorkeling, but of course, they are already standing on it when I advise them that they are killing a living thing!  I usually just get a dumb look in return!  Or a response I have heard several times is, "Oh, she can't swim, so she has to stand on it!"  If you can't swim GET OUT OF THE OCEAN!
> 
> [rant over]



Denise, when we were diving in Grand Cayman years ago, we were down at 100 feet, and following the dive master and other certified divers.  The diver in front of me was thrashing her fins around and kicked a lot of sea life in the process.  I can still hear them screaming in pain.  The diver was totally oblivious.  It was so sad.

In fact, at the Maui Ocean Center, there is a little video at the end that has animated corals and sea life "talking" about how much it hurts them when they are hit or stood on top of.

Okay, my rant is over, too.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, I certainly didn't have any problems letting my then 4 year old swim out on the reefs last year.  I think it's a shame if they can't snorkle and experience the ocean at all.  Instead, we had a nice little chat with her each day before going out, and told her about standing up on the rocks and how she would be "squishing" the sea life.  She understood and nodded and from then on out would only swim over those areas.  We reminded her briefly every day using simple words and she got it every time.  Her love of the ocean and respect for the wildlife started early and I am happy about that.

I think the trouble is with parents who don't care or are uneducated about what they are doing.  It's not the kids and their ages necessarily.  People visit these resorts from all over the world, many never having been in an ocean at all before.  How could they know about the damage being done?

WKORV would win some big brownie points in my book if they had small signs in the rooms perhaps telling people to be cautious.  It would be an easy thing to do and would cost very little time or money for them.  Just like there are signs in hotels to reuse towels to save water...

Katherine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2010)

Most people DON'T KNOW.  That's why PAHIO gave the classes.  Most people truly are clueless.  I know I was, and because of the great education given by a marine biologist at the PAHIO Bali Hai Clubhouse the first time we snorkeled, we cannot say we are unaware anymore.  We have no excuses for being stupid.  Some people don't know and therefore have an excuse for stupidity.  It's ignorance.


----------



## J&JFamily (Apr 17, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Most people DON'T KNOW.  That's why PAHIO gave the classes.  Most people truly are clueless.  I know I was, and because of the great education given by a marine biologist at the PAHIO Bali Hai Clubhouse the first time we snorkeled, we cannot say we are unaware anymore.  We have no excuses for being stupid.  Some people don't know and therefore have an excuse for stupidity.  It's ignorance.



Fair enough and I apologize if I insulted anyone; I would never do that, especially to someone on TUG.  I was referring to the parents (and I've seen quite a few like this), who allow their kids to step all over the coral and get mad at others when it is pointed out that they are damaging the reefs.  Of course those who point out the damage to the parents should not do so in a rude manner, which I have also seen.

I agree that there is a difference between the parenting behavior that I was referring to and "ignorance".  I guess because I grew up in CA, always within 30 minutes of an ocean, I assume that everyone has been conditioned to respect the ocean and sea life (not that we have beautiful coral in Southern California beaches, we do not!)

Anyway, I sincerely apologize if my comment on parents insulted anyone, I was only referring to those parents who knowingly allow their children to damage the coral reefs.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 17, 2010)

My boys 5 & 7 have been snorkeling since they were 3 years old.  They have now been over 100 times each.  I still remind them everytime before we go out, don't step on anything; swim!  We all have to work together to maintain our underwater paradise.

We will be at WKORV April 24 - May 1.  6th floor OFD!  I hope there are still a few whales left.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 21, 2010)

*Update on WKORV visit*

Okay, back from WKORV for five days now.  Rain, wind, hail, snow in the mountains, brrr.  I want to go back!

I wanted to point out that the hot tub rule has changed from last year.  Last year, it was "no kids" and this year it was "kids under 16 allowed with immediate adult supervision."  We were pleased with this rule change, because we could sit in the hot tubs with our kids, 8 and 11.

Security on Segway came by once when my kids were getting into the North hot tub and I was about six steps behind them, all of us having just exited the pool and migrating to the hot tub.  He told them that they could not be in there without their parents, and I was there to hear this, one toe about to dip in.  Anyhow, he also told this to another child whose dad was maybe two steps away.  Kudos to the new rule and security being good, yet kind.

Also, the Easter Egg Scramble was a disappointment from previous years, though the staff was kind and understanding afterward.


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, to have little kids again.  You did an Easter Egg Hunt, dd and I did an Easter Keg Hunt!    Tons of fun -- great fund raiser in a walkable city.

http://www.nola.com/drink/index.ssf/2010/03/search_for_beer_at_nola_brewin.html


----------



## mkfisher (Apr 22, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Okay, back from WKORV for five days now.  Rain, wind, hail, snow in the mountains, brrr.  I want to go back!
> 
> I wanted to point out that the hot tub rule has changed from last year.  Last year, it was "no kids" and this year it was "kids under 16 allowed with immediate adult supervision."  We were pleased with this rule change, because we could sit in the hot tubs with our kids, 8 and 11.
> 
> ...



I experienced the same- It was great to see they have found some middle ground here, as my kids are still talking about the late night runs for five minutes in the hot tub with Dad.  A few times, security asked if other random kids who were in the hot tub with us were mine or not and removed them accordingly.


----------



## osman (Apr 25, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Perhaps the resort should give lessons in snorkeling or something?



That's a brilliant idea. That would allow the resort to give something back to environment that it inhabits. Even though I've snorkeled before, I'm an amateur and would love some some advice on local snorkeling conditions. WKORV gives free snuba lessons; it would be great if they gave snorkeling lessons too.



Denise L said:


> This is the first time in 20 years that I have not seen a sea turtle.



Sorry you didn't have any turtle sightings. We were there two weeks ago for spring break. We snorkeled two days. We saw turtles both days, so they are around.  I suppose we got lucky! One day, DW watched one for 10 minutes as it fed in the water and then came up for air numerous times.

Regarding a previous post about novice snorkelers who can't swim, the resort rents floaties for $8 a day. I'm not embarrassed to say that I use one. They're not just for kids! If you're not a good swimmer, or you get tired easily, floaties rock!

--Osman


----------

